# Bulbs burning out prematurely



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Hey all. 

Got a house for a friend that has 2 ccts where on different fixtures there are bulbs ( incandescent and halogen) that are burning out prematurely. 

Check current and the cct never gets above 5amp with everything on. Voltage doesn't change that much either. Less than 1v drop. 

Other than crappy lamps we have checked splices at most devices including switches, tighten all neutrals at panel and hots. 

Need help pls

Thanks


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

l0sts0ul said:


> Voltage doesn't change that much either. Less than 1v drop.


What is the actual voltage?

Many times, switching to 130v lamps solves the problem...when we know what the voltage is.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Actual vtage drop is from 121.4 to 119.6


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I find bulbs burn out prematurely on a brand new house, because construction is still on-going, so lots of banging and shaking.

Maybe too much banging and shaking going on in your friends house.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

How is older. Much older. That theory works for 1 fixture. But the others not so much.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah but it's all the banging and vibrations that seem to kill random bulbs on me... mostly pot lights.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

short of excessive vibration you may have loose neutrals in j boxes
but if thats not the case consider monitoring quality of the power,
heavy fluctuation can weaken the bulbs


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Stick a beast in the meter socket!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Are they lamps from the Dollar Store?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it a new house with tgi beams, recessed lights and kids...?
I had a customer that had that set up and when the kids would jump around upstairs you could see the bulbs shake..and eventually pop.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

This is not a new house. It's about 40 years old. The old owner did a bunch of wiring which we had found and fixed. 

The bulbs are Philips brand, so not the cheapest ones I've found. 

And they don't have kids. 


The shaking of the fixtures is a possible problem for 1 gu10 unit because I can see the fixture shake when someone walks above the kitchen. However 2 of the other fixtures are chain mounted pendant type. Don't see those being damaged by vibration. 

I did fine the large voltage drop on the 1 of the ccts ( see above) so I decided to check phasing. 

Found both ccts were on phase a so I thought its possible they have a high motor load in the house in phase a ( ie washing machine, 2 fridges, freezer, dishwasher, furnaces, microwave) so I 
Moved that cct to phase b in hopes it would reduce instant vdrop. 

And I heckled all connections in the panel, and tightened a lot of loose connections.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

How often is "prematurely"? Incandescent lamps don't last that long, and if there are a lot of fixtures they may just be changing one at a time at the normal end-of-life and they would still be changing a lamp every week or so.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

2 weeks is the average life span of less than 8 hours use/day


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Also the fixtures are all brand new and were taken down and checked for bad splices etc


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

I have found that on an A-19 type bulb (incandescent screw in type) will burn out fast if the tang on the bottom of the socket is not making good contact with the bulb. What happens is you put a bulb in with a little bit longer screw base and it pushes the tang down. When the bulb burns out you replace the bulb with a bulb with a little bit shorter screw base. Now you may have poor contact and arcing. The arcing will shorten the bulb life. 

The fix is too pull the tang up with a hook so better contact can be made.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Loose neutrals may only show up with certain loads turned.

If branch circuit loads are balanced there is no neutral current or need for a neutral, except for Code.

I assume this is true for both US & Canada.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> If branch circuit loads are balanced there is no neutral current or need for a neutral, except for Code.


Code and for harmonic currents. Everything's going electronic these days!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Code and for harmonic currents. Everything's going electronic these days!


True, I hate those odd harmonicas:laughing:


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

With the halogens, make sure they are using the bulb protector to handle the bulb and not using their fingers.

Also, make sure the bulbs are the proper type and wattage for the fixture.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

LED's will solve the problem.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> If branch circuit loads are balanced there is no neutral current or need for a neutral, except for Code..


Are you serious ??????????????

When happens when the load changes ????????? :laughing:
Did you ever see a washing machine cycle? Or a light switch go on and off ?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

l0sts0ul said:


> Bulbs


Bulbs grow in a garden, those are lamps.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Bulbs grow in a garden, those are lamps.



Stfu Canadians have been calling them bulbs since before your Grandpa (grandfather for Candadians..) was born..... It's what they are called now.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Stfu Canadians have been calling them bulbs since before your Grandpa (grandfather for Candadians..) was born..... It's what they are called now.



That's just one more thing to hate a boat Canadians.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Stfu Canadians have been calling them bulbs since before your Grandpa (grandfather for Candadians..) was born..... It's what they are called now.


A bulb is a shape, a lamp is what makes light.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

l0sts0ul said:


> And I heckled all connections in the panel, and tightened a lot of loose connections.


I do that too.
"Oh look at how they landed the neutrals"
"why did they enter the top of the panel"
"only an idiot candy stripes the feeder wire with phase tape"

I got a million of em...:laughing:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

BBQ said:


> A bulb is a shape, a lamp is what makes light.


My humorus post, it's coming true!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> Bulbs grow in a garden, those are lamps.





BBQ said:


> A bulb is a shape, a lamp is what makes light.


You guys must be right... Why would Sylvania, Philips, and GE know what they are talking about...


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Perhaps you and your Homeowner targeted, retail packaged "bulbs" would be best suited in our sister DIY forum :thumbsup:


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Your comment makes no sense


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

l0sts0ul said:


> Your comment makes no sense


If the only place you buy lamps is Home depot or Lowes, my comment wouldnt make sense.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

This needs to be moved to the Canadian lighting forum.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

In theory wouldn't a bad connection be a resistance in series with the filament of the bulb and make the bulb last longer unless it is very close to the bulb and the added heat causes premature failure.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Galt said:


> In theory wouldn't a bad connection be a resistance in series with the filament of the bulb and make the bulb last longer unless it is very close to the bulb and the added heat causes premature failure.


Only in theory. 

It could also be called a "glowing connection" and burn the house down after the AFCI didn't trip.:laughing:


----------

